# Viz report Avocet



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Did the Avocet yesterday. Best viz I have ever seen. Standing on the sand next to the wreck, I could clearly see the bottom of the boat and every cuda in between. I could still see the wreck on my 15ft safety stop. It was clear the whole water column.

Inside 15 miles was clean on top but green and 20ft on the bottom.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

That place is infested with cudas


----------

